# LS1 Motor Swap



## Aen2lt (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello, I currently own a 1996 nissan 200sx but was thinking about getting a 240sx. The LS1 swap sounds pretty interesting but i don't really know anything about it. Is there anyone who knows anything about it who could give me some tips on how i would go about doing it or maybe some posts already up. Can someone point me in the right direction???


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

if you need to ask then i would not get into it. its an advanced swap. you should stick with an sr swap or turbo ka. dont get ahead of yourself.


----------



## mandy240sx (Mar 25, 2008)

if u gonna go wit this swap good luck i would recommed an sr swap not only b/c gas prices if its gonna be a dailydriver but also b/c sr's have alot of potential.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

i've got all the info you need, and if you're really interested, i've got all the stuff you need too.... but i'm talking about Nissan powered V-8's. bad ass mofros. the running and driving chassis took out an 07 stang w/ mods, a turboed WRX, and an 08 BMW roadster. and it's still stock.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

the LS1 had potential, it doesn't take much to put down good numbers. and with it being in a S-chassis, its bad ass. but you should do your research first, just so you know what you're getting yourself into.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

for cheaper i'll get you about the same amount, and it'll be easier because it's all nissan powered.

VH45DE v-8 nissan, same gen.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

You can find lots of info >HERE<


----------



## Nate240SX (Aug 11, 2008)

I own 4 nisan 240sx...and witch i have an ls1 with a 6 speed tranz in one...to tell you the truth u will get better resalts if you stick with a nissan motor..yeah the ls1 has power but u will be spending alot just to gut in in not to metion the modifications to your car...you have to change your rear as well as your motor and tranz mounts..but you will also have to cut and modify your fire wall...the ls1 tranz will not fit under the firewall with out cutting and re formong it a lil...if you have any questions u can contact me via email at [email protected]...


----------

